# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  04/11/2015 FC MODULE v1.0.0.46 / SPDTool v1.0.0.2020 / LOBCOSTO_HUAWEI UPDATES oOo

## mohamed73

* 
FC MODULE v1.0.0.46* 
Added:   *HiSilicon models:*
Huawei Ascend P2 (Direct unlock)
Huawei Ascend D2 (Direct unlock)
Huawei Emobile GL07S (Direct unlock)
Huawei U9700L (Direct unlock, Repair IMEI, BT, MAC, SN, Country, Vendor)    *MTK models:*
Huawei G750-U10 (Direct unlock, Repair IMEI, BT, MAC, Country, Vendor)
Huawei G750-T00 (Direct unlock, Repair IMEI, BT, MAC, Country, Vendor)   *
SPDTool v1.0.0.2020 *  PIXO F355 - _WORLD FIRST_PIXO L612+ - _WORLD FIRST_TELMA ONE FIRST - _WORLD FIRST_MI FONE - _WORLD FIRST_
UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FLASH/WRITE_READ FIRMWARE/FORMAT/REPAIR IMEI-BT ETC   *NEW FILES:*  PIXO_F355_EN_FR-2PATCHED.spdMI_FONE_EN_FR_ARB_SWAHILI-2PATCHED.spd1016G-3[X=A]S7RS.spd   *LOBCOSTO_HUAWEI*    HUAWEI ETS312 - _WORLD FIRST_ 
READ-WRITE FIRMWARE/DIRECT UNLOCK/REPAIR IMEI ETC  
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

